# Great Divide Mountain Bike Trail. South to North. March - May 2022



## Retyred.life (8 Mar 2022)

Day 1. 1st March.

Entering USA from Mexico.


----------



## Retyred.life (9 Mar 2022)

Day 2. 2nd March.

This poor chap was just 70kms short of reaching Mexico!






My first night in USA. Behind the general store in tiny community of Hachita.


----------



## Retyred.life (9 Mar 2022)

Day 3. 3rd March

South of Silver City, New Mexico.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

How far are you covering each day and what are the temps you are experiencing? Many encounters with others so far?


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Mar 2022)

Have a good tour, keep posting pics. Done down to Denver 20 years ago, your pics might lure us back for the southern section


----------



## Retyred.life (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How far are you covering each day and what are the temps you are experiencing? Many encounters with others so far?


Average of 60km per day. Terrain and weather dependent of course.

Warm days and nights in the far south, but now in the highlands of central New Mexico, -5°C days and -15°C nights! Factor in an extra five degrees for wind chill in the daily strong, westerly winds. Patches of snow everywhere.

No other idiots on the trail this early in the year 😉


----------



## Retyred.life (14 Mar 2022)

Days 4 - 6. 4th - 6th March.

Entering, travelling through and exiting Gila Forest and Wilderness.





A bicycle surely!


----------



## Retyred.life (14 Mar 2022)

Days 7 - 14. 7th -14th March.

Pie Town, New Mexico. 7500ft ASL. Staying at Toaster House Hostel whilst the weather ranges from ******* cold and windy to ******* windy and cold with snow, and back again.
































March 14th (3.14) in Pie Town is π Day.


----------



## Retyred.life (20 Mar 2022)

18th March. Day 18.

I've taken a big detour off the GDMBR to visit Santa Fe.






There are dozens of Indian reservations throughout New Mexico. Came across this sign having just done 32km on this road. No sign nor barrier at the other end!







Many of the Indian reservation villages are still implementing full or partial restrictions. Just my luck to be here on a Saturday. Only alternative was I25, the intestate!


----------

